# Lucky Herp 2 Incubator repairs ?



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Right folks,

my incubator is knackered, been running it a week or so to 'check it' and it's rubbish - to put it mildly. Temps are all over the place, down to less than 70F and over 103F !! :gasp:
Problem I have is it was bought 2nd hand from a guy off the forum several months ago. Whilst the incubator was unused and still in the box/wrapping, it's obviously faulty, but I have no receipts.... :censor::devil:.

So, any one know how I can get this thing repaired ? Been onto lucky herp website and emailed them, no response as yet...

Might be better to get a homemade incubator set up and put this one down to 'experience' though I think..........

Seems such a shame as it's brand new cosmetically - just not ferkin workin! :devil:


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

From what you're describing - it can only really be the stat that's at fault. In which case, you can try contacting the manufacturer to see if they do a part or whatever for it.

Beyond of that, how good's your electronics? Pop your way down to Maplin Electronics and you can probably get yourself enough bits to build a stat with very small variations in trigger temps (say half a degree change between on / off). Then you would just need to have the stat "switch" the heater(s) in the incubator on and off.

Edit: Or... Idea number 3...

Go buy a mat stat and "integrate" it into your incubator. Use it as the controller for the heater unit in the incubator (basically doing the maplin idea but without bothering to build your own).


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm - sounds like a plan.

Former electronics student in my youth, so know my way around the soldering iron etc !
Maplins trip may be in order, think I'll take the cover off tonight and see what circuitry is in there....

Plan B is to call my electronic engineer mate to get him to look at it for the price of a cold beer !


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I had this happen to us, it was the first one we got.

We contacted the manufacturer and they sent a new one out next day as a replacement.

The replacement has worked every since and has hatched a few lovely leos.

It is know for their displays to cock up and stop working thats why i covered myself this time and got a digital thermometer inside it so i know the real temps.

at the moment mine reads 32c on the front but inside the crix tubs the temp is 28.9F to 29.5F as its been on for so long it has gotten well established in the temps.

It does make you wonder if it was known to have this issue already to the previous owner.


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

*oh dear*

i have just bought one of these incubators and it should be arriving today....i hope it is going to be ok???


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

we got one this morining had a temp gauge in the tubs set it to 30c and its been spot on so far:? will be keeping a close eye on it


----------



## Estranged (Feb 14, 2005)

I bought 2 of these and they have both been running perfectly for over 3 months. I would echo the thought of using a seperate thermometer though. Got mine set at 30C on the external control, which measures a perfect 28.5C on my digital thermometer. So far had 35 Corns hatch with a 100% hatch rate and a 18/17 male/female split:2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Update for those who care !

I moved the incubator into my bedroom from the downstairs hall, as it was getting very warm in there due to the glass fronted doors.

It has been running almost bang on since it was moved, maintaining between 83.7 to 85.1F on the digi thermometer when set at 31C on the display . It has a couple of eggs in there now, so lets all see what happens !


----------

